# Help - can't stop coming over the top



## slamster (Oct 20, 2013)

slicing driver and pulling short irons - with out to in divot.  I'm pretty sure i'm throwing the club as I've only recently started playing golf.  Just can't work out how not to do it ie what drills etc.
Any advice on specific drills would be good.


----------



## coolhand (Oct 20, 2013)

Either search BobMac's head cover drill on here or if you use a range that uses the big foam ball trays like this http://rangeball.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/premier-ball-tray.png and move it onto the matt just outside the ball so that you have to swing in to out.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2013)

Set two balls up, one you want to hit and one approx 2-3 inches behind but on the outside of the ball  ie down the line you would attack from if you were throwing it at the top...

Now hit the first ball making sure you miss the second one.

I'd start with half swings as you may get a few where you clip the second ball.

NOTE -ONLY DO THIS ON A RANGE THAT ISNT MAJORLY BUSY!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2013)

What worked for me was to slow everything down and not try to thrash the ball. I practised getting to the top of the swing and start the downswing with a small hip turn and only allowing the arms to come down, so no shoulder turn back. Keep watching the ball right through impact and I found that the shoulders squared better as I wasn't "throwing" the right shoulder at the start of the downswing which, in turn, throws the club head out and promotes the dreaded out to in swing path


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 21, 2013)

For me it has just been a case of slowing everything down. I still come over the top slightly but my shot shape is much more predictable. Getting it in play more and scoring a lot better. 

Also i had a positioning problem with my right elbow. It would fly out and up away from the body which was causing me to take the club off plane and id then start down off plane. im working on getting the right position with it. My irons are fine but driver upwards i cant get it. Too much of a slice which has now turned in to a nice wee fade unless i swing to fast and too armsy.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 21, 2013)

I think OTT swings often result from too much (or too early) upper body and too little (or too late) lower.

Try making a definite lower body movement to start the downswing and that may help the upper body part of the swing to sequence properly. If you start the downswing with the shoulders, you'll never get the legs to move fast enough.


----------



## slamster (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheers for all the comments - slowing things down makes sense.  I do start the downswing with my hips - laterally then anti-clockwise, so I reckon I must be throwing out the club.  I'll give it a go at the range tomorrow.

Cheers again.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 21, 2013)

Look up the 'Pump Drill'   practise it many many times.


----------

